# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  II Mérida Máster. 2-4 de Marzo de 2012

## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...-pesca-de.html

La localidad pacense de Mérida se prepara para la celebración del *II Mérida Máster de pesca de Agua dulce*, una de las primeras citas importantes del año a nivel internacional y que tendrá lugar *entre los días 2 y 4 de marzo* y que a buen seguro contará con la presencia de los mejores pescadores de toda Europa.

El año pasado tomaron parte en la prueba celebrada en aguas del río Guadiana, 64 participantes, entre las que se encontraban algunas de las mejores cañas europeas. Hubo participantes de 8 nacionalidades diferentes y acogió en sus aguas a las principales figuras del panorama, no solo nacional, sino también internacional, entre ellos los destacados pescadores;  Steve Gardener, Gerar Trinkied, Mario Batista, Jose Calado, Milo Colombo, Brad Timmas, Callum Dicks, Tomás Romera, J.A. Rodriguez (Curro), Angel Mendoza o Richmom Wilmore, entre otros.

Desde la organización se señala que si duda, "los participantes a parte de intentar conseguir el suculento premio de 6000 euros sobre todo vienen a convivir entre ellos, la tolerancia, el respeto, la innovación y la imaginación son los pilares de este encuentro. Es el inicio de la temporada. La mayoría de ellos son grandes amigos y llevan codeándose en los diferentes escenarios internacionales muchos años, se prepara la temporada, se preparan las grandes citas, se hablan de los diferentes escenarios, en resumidas cuentas es un encuentro de amigos para no perderse.

Deseemos pues que el primer puesto recaiga sobre alguno de los pescadores nacionales  :Smile: 

Intentaré darme una vueltilla ambos días para traer algo de material fotográfico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Verdadero espectáculo el que se ha podido disfrutar durante la celebración del Mérida Máster 2012, en donde se han dado cita 89 pescadores de varias nacionalidades con un río Guadiana engalanado en perfecto estado y por supuesto, lleno de peces, como así ha quedado demostrado en los pesos obtenidos, con multitud de pescadores que han conseguido obtener pesajes superiores a los 30 kgs en alguna de las tres mangas y con un máximo de *61 kg. obtenido en la manga de hoy por parte de Edy Miozzo (Italia)*, brutal...  :EEK!: 

En cuanto a los españoles, el mejor clasificado ha sido Ángel Royo en segunda posición, que pese a tener la misma puntuación final que el campeón empatados a 5 puntos, al tener menor peso total que el británico, ha tenido que conformarse con la segunda posición.

Así ha quedado la clasificación final, tres primeros puestos y cinco primeros españoles:




> Fuente: http://www.meridamaster.com/
> 
> *1º.- Lee Edwards (Reino Unido)*
> *2º.- Ángel Royo (España)*
> 3º.- Marco Frigerio (Italia)
> [...]
> *8º.- Enrique Fontán (España)
> 11º.- Tomás Romera (España)
> 13º.- Juan Alfonso Gómez (España)
> 18º.- Juan Antonio Carmona (España)*


Para más información, aquí podéis ver toda la clasificación final completa: http://www.meridamaster.com/images/s...nal%202012.pdf

A continuación subiré algunas fotillos del evento  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y por último... un pequeño adelanto de lo que me queda por mostrar los próximos días conforme las vaya subiendo:

----------


## REEGE

Menudos figuras y menudos equipos qu gastan éstos... eh?? Eso para los novatos de la pesca es mejor no verlo... jejeje
Éstos pescan hasta en los charcos... :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí va una secuencia completa de una captura. Ahí tenemos al pescador en posición mirando fijamente el flotador...



Y se produce la picada, por lo que rápidamente caña atrás y a "jugar" con el kit:



Y cuando esté a "tiro"... sacadera al agua para cogerla



Ya está fuera del agua. Parece una buena carpa...



Desenganchando las aletas de la sacadera, es lo malo de las sacaderas de hilo...



Y efectivamente, se trata de una carpita bastante maja...



Sigue en el siguiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Justo al lado del pescador anterior, se produce otra picada... ahí tenemos al pescador retirando la caña para quedarse con el kit



Saca bastante goma... parece una buena bicha





Tira fuerte... esta es grande



Madre mía la goma que saca... no hay quién la acerque a la orilla. Hay que hacer un buen trabajo de manos para cansar a esa bicheja:



¡Por fin! Ha costado...



Una preciosa carpa que valdrá su peso en oro en el pesaje...



Todavía quedan aún muchas más fotos por subir  :Smile:

----------

